# Necro Bump



## Eric Christian (Nov 24, 2011)

Is anyone here real clear what the parameters are regarding necro bumping existing threads versus creating new threads when the older existing threads have the same topic? 

On one hand, if there is already an open thread about a specific topic it doesn't make a lot of sense to start a new one. Especially if the information was good and you had other questions or comments. Yet on the other hand, if you do start a new thread you then run the risk of getting your thread closed as spam. I'm really confused on this.

Can anyone clarify this to me or perhaps point me to the link where this information is posted? Thank you. Eric

BTW, this is the thread I'd like to post in:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/136851-agile-interceptor-730-a.html


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's a write up a did awhile back regarding necro-bumps, it's sticky'd along with other info for new users in the the New Member sub-forum.



> *Necro-Bumps:*
> A "necro-bump" is when you post in (which "bumps" a thread to the top of the forum) a thread that's quite old and it's last post was months, or even years ago. Typically, anything that hasn't had a reply in 6 months or more, is pretty much dead. Necro-bumps are frowned on around here, especially when they are, for all intensive purposes, pointless.
> 
> For instance, say you find a thread which hasn't had a reply in a year. The thread shows a guitar that you think looks awesome. As tempting as it may be to post a comment saying "That's a really cool guitar!", that would be necro-bumping.
> ...



Basically, think for a second what you're about to post. Is it adding new insightful information? Would what I'm about to ask be better suited to a PM? Is the info in this thread still up to date?


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 24, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Here's a write up a did awhile back regarding necro-bumps, it's sticky'd along with other info for new users in the the New Member sub-forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, think for a second what you're about to post. Is it adding new insightful information? Would what I'm about to ask be better suited to a PM? Is the info in this thread still up to date?


 
lol... MaxOfMetal 

What a perfect example. I was afraid to necro bump several of the Dean RC7 Xenocide threads plus they didn't have a lot of info so I started this one and then you closed it.... hah hah... So can I post in the Interceptor 730 thread please?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/156263-dean-usa-rc7-xenocide-7-string.html


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 24, 2011)

That's not a necro, it's a failure on your part to search. That's a different issues entirely. 

I'm not going to tell you what to or not to post. Just get ready for me, or the other Mods to take action if your posts don't follow the rules and tone of the site.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking at the first line of your post...



Eric Christian said:


> Searched the forum quite a bit and couldn't find any real reviews here or opinions about this guitar.



...and having found many threads after a search of SS.org (including one with "review" in the title), I'd guess that any mod who did that same kind of search might assume you hadn't done a search for reviews.

However, I know that the mods are reasonable, and so sending a mod a private message (even one explaining why you think a thread might have been wrongfully closed) is always a good idea.


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 24, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's not a necro, it's a failure on your part to search. That's a different issues entirely.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you what to or not to post. Just get ready for me, or the other Mods to take action if your posts don't follow the rules and tone of the site.


 
Failure? Ok guilty as charged. You'd have to admit though that its pretty hard to find a review of the Rusty Cooley Dean RC7 Xenocide here. To be honest, I still haven't found one. When I searched "Dean RC7 Xenocide" I came up with 310 threads. I went through all 13 pages and no review. Searching "Xenocide" narrowed it down to 25 threads, none of which were reviews either. Thats why I started a thread and I got some really good feedback so I was a little surprised when you closed it. Anyway, thanks for clarifying the conditions a little better.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 24, 2011)

Just google it, the search on this site sucks.


----------



## Sephael (Nov 25, 2011)

IMHO:
necro bumb - telling a guy who posted in 2007 which guitar he should choose

not necro bumbing - using an on-topic thread about a specific piece of gear to post your related _question
_


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 25, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Just google it, the search on this site sucks.


 
Google whatever you want but ad "site:sevenstring.org" after it.

Makes life easy.


----------

